# First Post...questions...



## Trumpet (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey all,

Now I'm not as informed as many of you, BUT I'm looking for my first "nice" watch. I like diver/chrono styling. So far I'm thinking of a Seiko SKZ211K (5 sport). However, I've also been looking at quite a few of the O&W watches at westcoasttime.com and I'm intrigued. What's the quality like on the O&W watches? I was looking at the...

Caribbean Diver Replacement

M16 type I

The Ranger diver 660ft

M16 type II

M-5 with sapphire crystal

M-6 GMT with sapphire

Now, I'm assuming that sapphire is more desirable than mineral? I notice most of these use the ETA 2824-2 mvt (I know nothing about movements). How would these O&W's stack up to the Seiko? Any advice?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

I have the M-6 GMT, it is an exceptional watch for the price. I sent mine to Bill Yao for a custom dial and hands and it came back looking like a million bucks. It is very accurate and is obviously high quality. You can't go wrong with one of them. Mine does not have the Sapphire crystal. Sapphire is said to be nearly scratch proof, however it also drives the price of the watch up. If you're very careful with your watches you may be able to save money by going with the standard crystal I believe its mineral glass.

If I could do one thing over with mine, I'd have had Bill Yao put on the Acrylic dome crystal. Because I liked the cyklops over the date on the original crysal I didn't have it changed. However, I like domed crystals because they seem to give watches the "vintage" look which I'm a big fan of.

Seiko's are very durable and are great values but I don't have the model you referenced to compare my O&W to it.

Michael


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

I can't commenty on how they stack up against the Seiko range of divers, as I have never owned a Seiko. I'm sure there are a few regulars on here who can give a better insight...

But I've had the M5 for about 3 months now and it is my favourite daily wear watch. It looks classy on a leather strap, and the original bracelet is very good quality, though some don't like the faux links on the clasp. Personally I have no problem with them, but I prefer a good bit of leather.

After 3 months of almost daily wear there are no visible scratches on the case, there are one or two little dinks on the bezel insert but these are easily disguised with a permanent marker pen. For the price I really cannot complain, and I know that bezel inserts are easy to come by if things get too bad.

My M5 runs bang on at +/- 0 seconds on the wrist, and runs at approx -3 per day off the wrist, which makes it the most consistent watch I own.

The only gripe I have is the sapphire crystal always looks "grubby" as finger marks or any other stains (water marks etc) are quite noticeable. Easily rectified by a quick wipe with Windowlene so it usually gets a clean when I'm cleaning the windows.

Overall I cannot fault this watch for the price, the quality of the movement (easily regulated to near COSC standards) and the unique styling (not just another Ro**x clone). Excellent value for money.... Cheers Roy!

Carl


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 2824 is ubiquitous for a reason, it's the best swiss movement of it's type for the price, proved to be very reliable, capable of extreem accuracy and longevity.

Seiko's movements are IMO every bit as good and have also been proved over time.

I've not owned a O&W badged O&W but both my rlt 11's are very close cousins (IYKWIM) and case wise they are just as good as any of the comparitively priced seiko's out there.

I agree with the Saphire smear problem, they always need a wipe on the back of you jeans to keep looking clean, saphires can also explode if dropped onto a hard surface (ask Alex) so although you won't scratch one (unless you have a diamond) they do have their flaws.

In summary I'd say you can't really go wrong with either brand so it's just down to personal choice for which model you want, both have the advantage of being so popular there are customised parts available to have it changed into what ever you want.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As Paul says it is all down to choice as they are both great makers, if I had to choose one watch to have though out of the 2, I would be tempted to go O+W for the exclusivity factor, ( Im saying this even though I have about 8 Seikos but no O+W)


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Just to add my 2p:

I bought an O&W M4 Date from Roy about 1 month ago and it's been on my wrist ever since. It's got everything I wanted: exclusivity, fantastic quality of case, dial and movement and it's extremely good value for money.

It currently keeps +2 secs/day which makes me chuckle since there's potentially millions of very expensive COSC watches out there with worse timekeeping.

I've worn it on Bond NATO when out in the countryside (tho quite fancy a G10 for that purpose because then I can really throw my watch around), otherwise it's been on the standard bracelet; a non-hair puller with a subtle brushed sheen and smoothly polished sides that catch the sun.

Gotta say, despite my initial reservations I've grown to love the cyclops: the raised sides catch the light along with the polished bezel grip, satisfyingly balancing the watch face.

Heartily recommended


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

I think you'll be hard pushed to find anyone with a bad word to say about O&W watches. They are excellent quality and really good value for money.

Regards,

Nick.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> the Seiko? Any advice?


The only down side is you cannot wind them


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

In all honesty an O & W with a 2824-2 is a better bet than the Seiko 7S26 IMO









And it can be manually wound, is high beat, and very accurate and long lasting

The O & W is also very good value for money, and the quality is right up there

VERY hard to beat an O & W


----------

